# Trees



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Any interesting tree pictures to post? I guess I am bored tonight so I'll post a few.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm in. These were taken on our trip to Hawaii in November 2005 for our 40th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> I'm in.


 Nice -- I especially like the third one.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

You got something against palm trees??? LOL

In the third photo, that's me standing beside one of those trees that has roots above the ground. And that's SOME kind of REALLY big tree in the background.

In Hawaii, the air smells sweet because there's some kind of flowers blooming on almost everything that grows there. And all the plants, trees, etc., seem to grow very large!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Cutter -- nice color coordination between the leaves and the grass!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> You got something against palm trees??? LOL


Only that they are in Hawaii and I am not!


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

these usta be trees


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bludaze said:


> these usta be trees


 For some reason I find that bear a bit disturbing...:rotfl:


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Ooooooh! Cutter, that's magazine quality for sure. I can imagine that in a frame on a wall. Beautiful.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Here are a couple, one is of the Sabinal river just South of Utopia. The other is of a horse shoe growing into an oak at our deer camp. Not sure of who put it there or how long ago.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> Here are a couple, one is of the Sabinal river just South of Utopia. The other is of a horse shoe growing into an oak at our deer camp. Not sure of who put it there or how long ago.


 Nice!


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Trees:*

African trees...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I really like the silhouette against the mountain.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

We had a tree on our deer lease, half dead with lots of bare limbs. It stood in an opening by itself, kinda creepy looking. When our kids were little they wouldn't go near it especially at night. They called it the scary tree. They were glad when a storm finally blew it over.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> We had a tree on our deer lease, half dead with lots of bare limbs. It stood in an opening by itself, kinda creepy looking. When our kids were little they wouldn't go near it especially at night. They called it the scary tree. They were glad when a storm finally blew it over.


 That's funny. My younger kids can get scared at just about anything out there -- they are more used to the city.

Ever see _Sleepy Hollow_? Now there was a scary tree!

We have a couple of creepy looking trees on the lease but mostly it is just mesquite and retama. No water!


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

This is the tree at Goose Island State Park.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

medulla762 said:


> This is the tree at Goose Island State Park.


Nice shots. I remember when the crazy guys (personal not medical opinion) tried to poison the Treaty Oak in Austin -- what is wrong with people?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Been meaning to post this here for a while, but just kept forgetting. This was taken on 1-2-06 at the Seabrook Ship Yard.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

NaClH2O said:


> Been meaning to post this here for a while, but just kept forgetting. This was taken on 1-2-06 at the Seabrook Ship Yard.


 Interesting shot -- thanks.


----------



## Basstro (Nov 1, 2005)

Commonly called "Orchid Tree" Blooms covered tree this year...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Basstro said:


> Commonly called "Orchid Tree" Blooms covered tree this year...


 Looks very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

This Palm tree pic was from Cozumel a couple of years ago. The hot chick under the tree is Mrs. Pod. She didn't want me to post her pic so I had to wait till she left the room!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> This Palm tree pic was from Cozumel a couple of years ago. The hot chick under the tree is Mrs. Pod. She didn't want me to post her pic so I had to wait till she left the room!


 It's okay -- with the backlighting we can't tell who it is anyway.


----------

